# Rain protection for above window frame.



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

As you can see from the pictures I've got a rotted out piect of framing to replace. It appears that whatever weather treatment that is above the frame has failed. What is the proper way to protect this from the rain once the frame piece is replaced?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

The top of your windows should have been flashed which they are not but from the pictures it looks like your windows are terribly out of square leaving a large gap between the sash and frame.You have several problems there.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that looks like the same siding that used to be on my house. if so, all of those joints are letting water in.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Window needs a drip cap and some PVC trim. 

Depending on the age of that siding, it is likely asbestos containing.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

As said a few times already, you need the *window* head flashing as well as existing head-*trim *flashing. Close off the new flashing to create "dams" on ends and extend it to sides of new material, not an inch short on right as pictured. The drip edge should extend 3/8" past material being flashed. A gap below/above the flashing at the siding is better, with the horizontal area canted at a slight angle;* pages 8-11*; http://www.mtcc1170.com/images/BCRainScreen.pdf

Gary


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

@ Gary Excellent link with clear images and accurate information.

One other step. When the house was initially sided a membrane was applied behind each vertical seam. The ones over the window may have failed. It is usually possible to slide a 6" strip of flashing behind the seams over the window at least as high as the next course. Do not pry against the siding! If a nail must be loosened a bit pull straight out on the nail with whatever pliers you can get a hold on the head.

Yes it is what you think it is and it won't hurt you.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Colbyt said:


> When the house was initially sided a membrane was applied behind each vertical seam.
> 
> Yes it is what you think it is and it won't hurt you.



not in my case. initially i bet they were kinda tight fitting seams. but over the years, not so much.


agreed.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

My 1915 Craftsman had shingle/cedar lap siding under the 1950 over-sided with http://inspectapedia.com/exterior/Asbestos_Cement_Shingle_Repair.php

Local City dump accepted it all as mine was only 9-11%, not a big health risk. Very brittle stuff, pull a nail wrong (as said) and the pieces will fall down behind the one below. Half a bundle of replacement shingles and I was good to go...

Gary
PS. mine had the 30# paper strips under seams also... neighbor two blocks caulked all his vertical butt seams...


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Maybe the membrane, was a regional or installer option. Perhaps some installers thought the felt over the sheathing was enough. We all know there is a wide variety of methods with vinyl.


----------

